# My new horse



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

17h quarter horse stallion? Uhm have fun with him haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That has to be the tallest QH I've ever heard of. What will you being doing with this new horse?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats. I bet he is beautiful!!! Pics when you get Hercules!


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

Im getting a new horse and its a quarter horse its a suprise what color and stuff i cant wait


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is your mare also stabled at the friend's farm? As you are uncertain about whether she is pregnant or not I do hope they are experienced in the control and containment of studs, especially one so unusually large for his breed.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> That has to be the tallest QH I've ever heard of. What will you being doing with this new horse?


I went to get a horse a friend purchased and the owners of the facility (nice place) showed me around a bit. They had a 17.1hh Quarter Horse gelding. He. Was. HUGE! I'd never seen one, never have again either. I think they were being modest when they said 17.1hh also as the horse we picked up was a 16.3hh Thoroughbred and he looked small. Although, that was in part due to the bulky size of this super sized QH. AQHA papers on his stall and all. They're quite proud of him.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Are planning to get into breeding QH ? Be careful 
Stallions can be a handful


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

Bell is on our farm and Mike has the facilities to keep a stallion he has a few and he wants to geld them. (his studs are the sons of hercules) I think Marvin the owner of hercules is selling B.J Jet Fuel and Baby Jet (Weanling filly the size of a yearling!!) with him I dont know but B.j was Boons friend. (Boon was my horse that passed)


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I demand pictures.  Congrats! I've never seen a qh that big, that's amazing!


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool! Pics please! I have NEVER even heard of a QH THAT BIG! And he is a STALLION? OMG!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

17 hand Quarter horse? Are you sure he's not Appendix, because I really don't believe QHs get over 16 hands. The TB blood would make him taller.


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

I will have a pic up tomorrow and he is full blooded and registered with the AQHA he's been bred with a world champion producing mare once. The syud horses sired by hercules are smaller than him but BJ and him had a filly and she's big too she's 7 months old and the size of a yearling she was just weaned. Hercules has been out to pasture for 10 years and still a gentle giant Mike the guy we are boarding him with broke him when he was 2 or 3 and he said that Hercules was so gentle that it took his uncle marvin running behind him to get him to trot. We are getting him for the tiny price of $400!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

look forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What are your plans for this guy? Has he been rode or bred since he was 2-3?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward to pictures of the monster QH  I've never heard of them being that big, the tallest I've met was 16hh.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

howrsegirl123 said:


> 17 hand Quarter horse? Are you sure he's not Appendix, because I really don't believe QHs get over 16 hands. The TB blood would make him taller.


I think that is a big topic of debate in the QH world as a lot of people feel that the rules on registering TB crosses is diluting the original traits that the QH was bred for. My logic reasons that the QH is a mutt breed to begin with, having come from the cross of TB's and various native breeds. I have seen some very, very large quarter horses. (Even though, I can't even fathom 17hh. WOW!) 

I'd be curious to know more about your stud's lines. I'm no expert on genetics at ALL, but doesn't it make sense that somewhere in the stud's lineage, he inherited the height from his TB ancestors, and the trait just stuck with his line? Is that possible?

Btw, I'd love to see him as well. I bet he's stunning! I love QH's more than anything! =)


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I want a foal from that monster.. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll cant get the pic off my phone so i'll try to get my cousin to email it to me from hers so it ends up on my ipod. And wee are going to stud him out its a co ownership with the barrel racing pro My dads friend Mike Sebree. And today we are getting 2, 2 week old AQH fillies they are orphans and they were on their way to slaughter. A man saved them and traded our neighbors and our neighbors gave them to us!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What is your horses registered name? I'd love to be able to see the bloodlines that went into creating him.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I never seen a QH that tall, but isn't there Percheron in some of the foundation lines?
Can't wait to see your picts.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

...Interesting...


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

I find it incredibly hard to believe the stallion in question is a true 17HH.

That said, it isn't an unheard of height for the HUS quarter horses. Remember, appendix horses can advance to earn full rights and papers.


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

His name as of right now is Buster but he doesnt like it as he throws a fit when you call him that and he was DNA tested and is 100% Quarter Horse. I hope to get his papers from either Mike or Marvin, Mikes uncle the owner of the stallion till we buy him.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Pictures yet?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I really want to see pictures of this guy!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Zila said:


> His name as of right now is Buster but he doesnt like it as he throws a fit when you call him that and he was DNA tested and is 100% Quarter Horse. I hope to get his papers from either Mike or Marvin, Mikes uncle the owner of the stallion till we buy him.


The question was what is his REGISTERED name :wink: Why would you have to "hope" to get his papers??


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing for pictures.


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont know his registered name and mike usually keeps papers he paid for regitration. and I'm asking my cousin to email me the pic now.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Throws a fit when you call him Buster? Smart horse!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zila said:


> I dont know his registered name and mike usually keeps papers he paid for regitration. and I'm asking my cousin to email me the pic now.


That's a little weird... Even if he paid the registration fees, you bought the horse so the papers are yours? If he's going to stay a stallion, especially, it's important that you have the papers.
Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

We cant keep a stallion on our place so mike is going to board him for us we are going to pay for feed and hay. This is a smart horse he can lift his nose over 9 foot and mike put him in a stall in the front of the barn so he cant eat the hay from the loft.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I see. Lol, he sounds like a character.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> 17h quarter horse stallion? Uhm have fun with him haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used show an AQHA that was around this big (look in my stable under Bear), but he was an appendix... this could be an appendix.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Zila said:


> We cant keep a stallion on our place so mike is going to board him for us we are going to pay for feed and hay. This is a smart horse he can lift his nose over 9 foot and mike put him in a stall in the front of the barn so he cant eat the hay from the loft.


Still the papers would be yours. If a horse is yours, you don't let others hold the papers. Just because you park a car at a friend's house doesn't mean you give them ownership papers to it.

Be wary of this. I once had an AQHA back in the 80's and the guy I got her from was a trusted friend and he couldn't find the papers. He past away and his daughter found the papers and came and claimed my horse and I couldn't do anything about it. Be careful.


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

I trust mike I've bought horses from him before and he's my dads friend we bought 2 horses from him 1 gentle as a dog the other has a temper. Boon my horse that passed and my brothers horse chase he is big too but under 16 hands. He's a real bully and tries to throw me when I ride him but when he knows I'm boss he is a big baby. Chase is a AQH but registered as a paint.


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

we also know that when he gets in a cattle trailer he hits his head on the top and leaves a crease in the top.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like this horse will make a nice big gelding.

I hope you don't plan on breeding it. This whole thing sounds odd to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Informantion about the Appendix horse bree.
Thought this was interesting... Maybe he has tb farther back? You should get a looksie at his papers, and if you've paid the money for him, I highly suggest that even if you trust this man with your life, get those papers. It's not that he's not trustworthy- but you never know what might happen. Good luck with Buster, he sounds like a nice horse.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> Informantion about the Appendix horse bree.
> Thought this was interesting... Maybe he has tb farther back? You should get a looksie at his papers, and if you've paid the money for him, I highly suggest that even if you trust this man with your life, get those papers. It's not that he's not trustworthy- but you never know what might happen. Good luck with Buster, he sounds like a nice horse.


Alll Quarter Horses have TB's in their line at some point. It was part of the beginning of the breed. =)

Just like the TB's have Arabian lines at some point. Can trace it back to Sultan's gifting horses and such. Very interesting.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Alll Quarter Horses have TB's in their line at some point. *It was part of the beginning of the breed*. =)
> 
> Just like the TB's have Arabian lines at some point. Can trace it back to Sultan's gifting horses and such. Very interesting.


All breeds begin from other breeds, so yes, they do- but there's a point where the genetics from the tb get replaced with the selected qh genetics, if that makes sense, lol... there is a point when it doesn't matter and they become a separate breed... I feel that if you have to go back more than four generations, it doesn't count. I'm thinking that this stallion might be registered qh, but has a tb grandparent or some such- close enough to make the genetics apparent, but not far enough to exclude him from registering as a qh. It's definitely possible to pull that trick if you're smart about your breeding.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with the others if you paid for the horse the papers are yours no matter if he paid for the registration or not.This is especially important if you plan on keeping him a stallion and breeding him those papers should be signed into YOUR name NOT kept under his as 'mike' is no longer the owner. If you don't care about the papers I suggest you geld him as breeding without the papers is not a good idea in my opinion even if he is registered.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I agree with the others if you paid for the horse the papers are yours no matter if he paid for the registration or not.This is especially important if you plan on keeping him a stallion and breeding him those papers should be signed into YOUR name NOT kept under his as 'mike' is no longer the owner. If you don't care about the papers I suggest you geld him as breeding without the papers is not a good idea in my opinion even if he is registered.


I agree with BRA, a lot of things come into play when breeding and especially if you don't have papers it's not a good idea. I wouldn't want things to go wrong and it turn into yet another "backyard breeder situation" because he looks "pretty." 

Not trying to be harsh, just realistic. Where are those pictures?! Lol, I think we're all dying to see them!


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

You should get the papers. If he doesn't have papers, don't breed him to anyone and get him gelded. This is the only way to prevent him from getting any other mares prego and turn turn into a BIG problem. Especially with a horse his size...... The foal would be so big, the mare and the foal would have a 10% chance of survival. Please do what is best...........


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

HorseCrazyGirlForever said:


> You should get the papers. If he doesn't have papers, don't breed him to anyone and get him gelded. This is the only way to prevent him from getting any other mares prego and turn turn into a BIG problem. Especially with a horse his size...... The foal would be so big, the mare and the foal would have a 10% chance of survival. Please do what is best...........


Interesting assertion but where ate you getting your statistics there especially with no consideration to the potential dam(s) involved and their own size and physique? Don't get me wrong, I in no way think op needs to be out breeding this mystery stallion, but prefer not to use made up statistics to support the argument.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Am I the only one that noticed....
the DNA testing for QH blood.


I'm pretty sure they don't and can't do that. When you register a horse with the FQHR, they base it on the pedigree percentage...And a lot of the Foundation studs were pretty short...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mango I took that as being DNA verified as to parentage not tested to be QH (as I don't believe there is a "test" for that).


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't feed the trolls.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> Informantion about the Appendix horse bree.
> Thought this was interesting... Maybe he has tb farther back? You should get a looksie at his papers, and if you've paid the money for him, I highly suggest that even if you trust this man with your life, get those papers. It's not that he's not trustworthy- but you never know what might happen. Good luck with Buster, he sounds like a nice horse.



This website and registry is pretty much a scam.

Things like this:

"These horses in the American Quarter Horse Association are like an orphan stepchild."

and this:

"Many appendix coded quarter horses do not ROM. Thus, they are gelded and sold without papers."

Aren't even close to being true.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> All breeds begin from other breeds, so yes, they do- but there's a point where the genetics from the tb get replaced with the selected qh genetics, if that makes sense, lol... there is a point when it doesn't matter and they become a separate breed... I feel that if you have to go back more than four generations, it doesn't count. I'm thinking that this stallion might be registered qh, but has a tb grandparent or some such- close enough to make the genetics apparent, but not far enough to exclude him from registering as a qh. It's definitely possible to pull that trick if you're smart about your breeding.


Yeah, I don't think you understand how the AQHA appendix registry works. You can have a horse that is 7/8 TB earn full AQHA papers. There really isn't a "trick" to it, unless you think advancement is a trick.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

GoAppendix said:


> Yeah, I don't think you understand how the AQHA appendix registry works. You can have a horse that is 7/8 TB earn full AQHA papers. There really isn't a "trick" to it, unless you think advancement is a trick.


Well.... I feel this is rather snappy. I'm saying it's possible to do that if you have to. I never once claimed to know about the appendix registry, I don't need to know to understand genetics and breeding in general, and only shared something interesting I found and skimmed on the internet, thank you.
And yes, I think 'advancement' is a 'trick'. More like, that there's a trick to advancement. If you want to advance a breed, you have to be smart about your breeding and genetics.

Also, the OP said that the horse was registered full QH, correct me if I'm wrong, as far as I've read they have been saying that the horse is not appendix but full qh, which is why I said that maybe his height is from a distance tall tb.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

What you found on the internet is incorrect information. This will give you a nice overview:

Appendix vs. Quarter Horse

All of that said, I still doubt the horse in question is as tall as they are claiming. More likely someone doesn't know how to stick a horse. Or you know, it is a troll.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree partly with this. What is immediately visable on papers is usually what matters to me. But then, there are some situations where genetics come into play many, many generations down. Take the Impressive line. Every Impressive horse is required to be HYPP tested no mater how diluted the bloodline to consider registration. I know it isn't quite the same, a genetic condition versus a physical trait. But you never know! 

Question to GoAppendix:

How do the appendix crosses differ in APHA registered horses? Does the same rule apply that a horse can earn APHA registration as an appendix cross? My mare is APHA but has heavy race lines, both TB and QH, so I was curious.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

APHA crosses can be crossed with either a TB or a Quarter horse as long as at least one of the parents is a paint. There are no appendix paints, they are all considered to be paints unless they come out solid, in which they are breeding stock paints.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> APHA crosses can be crossed with either a TB or a Quarter horse as long as at least one of the parents is a paint. There are no appendix paints, they are all considered to be paints unless they come out solid, in which they are breeding stock paints.


Thanks! Could her breeders have double registered her APHA and AQHA since her mother was a registered AQHA mare?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Thanks! Could her breeders have double registered her APHA and AQHA since her mother was a registered AQHA mare?


I have seen this but its' super rare. And I don' think a horse has to have an APHA parent to be registered with them. The APHA rulebook states that they have to A) have an APHA parent or B) have an AQHA or Jockey Club parent AND have natural qualifying spots.

I used to ride a horse that was double registered and both parents were solid QH's.

This is him








And this is his Pedigree

All Breed Pedigree Query


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's really not as rare as you think Cinny.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Also, here is that HUGE Appendix I used to ride, they can be over 17 hands....

The lady standing is my trainer and she's 5'10"








His Pedigree 
Mahogany Rush Quarter Horse

So it is possible, though I do agree that the OP seems to be spinning us a little bit of a story. We will see when we see pics, etc  She may just prove us all wrong.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> It's really not as rare as you think Cinny.


I guess I meant the part of having a non APHA parent and being double registered. I got ahead of myself.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

All double registered horses had to start somewhere. *shrugs* So it's not all that rare. All double registered APHA/AQHA horses has at least one member of it's family tree that has two non APHA parents.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> All double registered horses had to start somewhere. *shrugs* So it's not all that rare. All double registered APHA/AQHA horses has at least one member of it's family tree that has two non APHA parents.


The part I could never understand is if all APHA horses start with AQHA or Jocky club horses, and all AQHA horses have the same prerequisite.....then why the heck can't a horse that comes out solid go into the AQHA registry? That part has NEVER made sense to me. Over all the whole picture, they are all AQHA/Jockey club....


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Somehow I am thinking that this is a bit of a "story." No pictures and even more interesting, no idea what the registered name of the horse is. But she knows that he is pure QH because of blood tests. Sorry, but I think you have to have his name for the test and the name of the sire and dam to compare to. I could be wrong as I have never had the test performed, but it seems logical that you would need the tested horse's name. 
There is no way I would buy a horse from someone that was registered that I didn't get the papers to put in my name. Everyone that breeds horses that is legit pays for registration papers. Just because you pay for them doesn't mean you get to keep them when you sell the horse. If it is such a big deal to this "Mike", then why doesn't he increase the price to cover the cost of registration? 
Maybe I am just cynical.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess I should have stated that she is a solid paint. She's bay with 3 stockings a full blaze and 2 blue eyes. She's also a Dash for Cash girl. Does that make a differene in my question? Sorry for the off topic questions! Should have started my own thread.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> The part I could never understand is if all APHA horses start with AQHA or Jocky club horses, and all AQHA horses have the same prerequisite.....then why the heck can't a horse that comes out solid go into the AQHA registry? That part has NEVER made sense to me. Over all the whole picture, they are all AQHA/Jockey club....


Because not all APHA horses started with the JC or AQHA. There is no tobiano within either of those breeds nor will there ever be unless there is some freak mutation that causes a gene similar to tobiano.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Because not all APHA horses started with the JC or AQHA. There is no tobiano within either of those breeds nor will there ever be unless there is some freak mutation that causes a gene similar to tobiano.


Not true - They can't be registered as APHA if they have anything but reg TB or QH in their bloodlines. All APHA are either TB or QH ONLY.... Pinto can be other breeds, APHA (paint) can not. They all started with the same TB or QH stock.

And I don' think it's that rare for a solid QH to drop a spotted foal even with a solid sire. That is how APHA got it's start, because AQHA thought the spots were undesirable and started a secondary breed for them to separate them from the AQHA.

A horse i used to ride has NO color in his bloodlines anywhere, and yet he is color and double registered APHA and AQHA because he was mainly of QH with a little TB and had qualifying spots he could go into APHA.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Seriously? The breed started as a color registry. Tobi is_ not_ present in either the JC or the AQHA nor will it ever be. Not all horses in the APHA or QH/JC or of QH/JC descent. Yes they are mixed now, but it was not that way when the APHA started.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Seriously? The breed started as a color registry. Tobi is_ not_ present in either the JC or the AQHA nor will it ever be. Not all horses in the APHA or QH/JC or of QH/JC descent. Yes they are mixed now, but it was not that way when the APHA started.


Tobi? Who is Tobi?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tobiano. The color...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

First I must correct myself. It seems I was wrong, they do have to have at least one APHA parent. I think that is recent though because back in the 80's the QH I used to ride was registered as both even though he has no APHA in his bloodlines. They DO have strict bloodlines... only APHA, QH, or JC
APHA.Com - The Breed 

As for Tobiano, it IS recognized by APHA as for QH, I don't know what they recognize anymore because I haven't been an AQHA member since the 80's and they have changed a LOT of things since then.
APHA.Com - Tobiano Pattern


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cinny I never said that tobiano was not in the APHA. It happens to be one of the main patterns that defines an APHA colored horse. 

It is *not *in QH's or the JC. 

The APHA used to have open registration. Then it went to JC, APHA or AQHA parents (or a combination there of) and now it is required to have one APHA registered parent. 

The APHA and AQHA will *never *be a joint registry due to the existence of tobiano and the fact that tobiano horse never have been nor never will be an excepted pattern for AQHA horses. Nor will SPB horses ever be automatically accepted into the AQHA. 

The only reason there are AQHA/APHA registered horses now is due to the AQHA lifting it's white rule and allowing people to back register (and pay enormous fees), DNA verify, etc, all the horses that are just crop out AQHA horses that have no trace of other APHA breeding.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

GoAppendix said:


> What you found on the internet is incorrect information. This will give you a nice overview:
> 
> Appendix vs. Quarter Horse
> 
> All of that said, I still doubt the horse in question is as tall as they are claiming. More likely someone doesn't know how to stick a horse. Or you know, it is a troll.


Interesting, thank you for the information.

OP- out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

howrsegirl123 said:


> 17 hand Quarter horse? Are you sure he's not Appendix, because I really don't believe QHs get over 16 hands. The TB blood would make him taller.


She Is No Joy Quarter Horse

This is a mane I rasied...16.3 hands.

She was a 16 hand yearling in the fall.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ripper said:


> She Is No Joy Quarter Horse
> 
> This is a mane I rasied...16.3 hands.
> 
> She was a 16 hand yearling in the fall.


LOL...this is a mare....not mane.....


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

16 hand yearling. O.O. pics or it didn't happen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> 16 hand yearling. O.O. pics or it didn't happen!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh....that was long before computers in every home.

I would love to have some pictures.

I do have baby pictures of her....I will have to get them transferred so I will have them om my PC.

16.3 is on her pedigree.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh I am not questioning that she was 16.3, I just want to see pics of such a huge yearling. I hope you can get them transfered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. A 16 hand yearling and she only matured out in the next few years to 16.3? That's a giant yearling, though. I bet she turned some heads.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

It will be a few weeks getting the pictures.....

I do not get to town very often.

This is our busy season drilling water wells.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think the 17 hand QH is such a big deal. Sure, that's huge for a QH, but when I boarded my horse the barrel racing trainer had a 16.3/17hh WP gelding, and he had very little traces of TB on his papers. Some of the girls I ride with also have some very tall Quarters. My boy Red is 16 hands, and we have another QH named Buddy who is 16.2.

The QH has changed from the standard stocky, short horse to a breed full of variety. 

However, with all of that in mind, I'm not sure if I can bring myself to believe this story.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Like I always say, pics or it didn't happen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My paint gelding was about 16.3-17 hands. He didn't have a luck of thoroughbred on him for several generations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Like I always say, pics or it didn't happen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Oops double post


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

No doubt he was tall...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> No doubt he was tall...


Handsome tall fella there! I like him.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!! it was a real shame he wasn't treated well before me, he would have made and AMAZING HUS horse. He is loved my a little girl in Texas now though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Someone entertain me with some pictures haha


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Casey02 said:


> Someone entertain me with some pictures haha


Google images


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I ment of this 17HH quarter horse stallion


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

my dad has changed his mind and is not buying the stallion due to the nasty fall I had yesterday off my Gelding Chase a registered Quarter horse he's registered as a paint. Me and my cousin were riding our horses Her horse is small about 14 hands and his names leo we dont know his breed he's a rescue. Leo went into a trot and Chase galloped down hill I lost my stirrups and Chase threw me over his head I landing on my back my wrist hit the fence but nothings broke. my dad doesn't want me riding a horse that has a mind of its own like the stallion so we are only going to breed him to bell next year in august.
Here is a pic of Buster its blurry but you can see his size my dad is about 6'1" and standing behind him.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

No pic showed up


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You cant link pic from emails. We cannot see your email so cannot see the pictures.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I find it easiest to use a third party photo host such as photobucket.com, snapfish.com, etc -- from there you can easily post the image into your posts here. I am most familiary with photobucket, so I'll describe that - they actually code the image with the coding you need to insert the picture without even having to click the little picture button in the posting window - just copy/paste the "img" code from the little box that you'll see below each picture and "poof" there is your picture right in your post.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

You can copy your pics off of Facebook too. Just right click, go to properties and copy the address of the pic.


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

lets hoper twitpic works-


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

Height is measured to the top of the withers on horses.. not the top of their heads


----------



## Zila (Apr 15, 2012)

I know and trust me i'm 5'10 and can barley see over his withers


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck with your new horse


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Still can't see the picture :/


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

It was there for a little bit....quite blurry though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can still see it.. saved it and uploaded it here. 

Can you guys see it now?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I can see it, but if that horse is 17 hands, that man must be the world's tallest man......


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that is not a 17 hand horse 
that horse looks like the size of my horse at 15:2


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

It appears to be a stall door behind the man. Must be a pretty tall lower half of the door as well.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Is that the hay loft in the top left corner? I think she said the man was 6'10''? Does the horse look 5'6" at the withers?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like a 15hh Quarter Horse to me... 

Still going to say that the 17+hh QH at the barn we saw last summer was probably the only one that I'll ever see...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Judging by the picture provided the horse doesnt look 17hh


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have to agree, my sister's trakhener is 16.3 hands, and that horse right there is nowhere close to as tall as Jake. He looks lovely, though.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

We just lost a QH a few weeks ago, and he, Big Joe, was 16.3HH. He too was as gentle as could be. RIP Big Joe. Miss you buddy!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> that is not a 17 hand horse
> that horse looks like the size of my horse at 15:2


I agree....look at his cannon bone.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

mfed58 said:


> We just lost a QH a few weeks ago, and he, Big Joe, was 16.3HH. He too was as gentle as could be. RIP Big Joe. Miss you buddy!


I am sorry......

(((((((hugs))))))


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I am sorry......
> 
> (((((((hugs))))))


Careful, Ripper, your marshmallow center is showing


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks ripper! Nothing wrong with a marshmallow center!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

mfed58 said:


> We just lost a QH a few weeks ago, and he, Big Joe, was 16.3HH. He too was as gentle as could be. RIP Big Joe. Miss you buddy!


I am sorry to hear the loss of your friend


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know why but that horse looks QH/draft cross and is no way 17 hands. Cute boy though definately not breeding material JMO

TRR


----------

